# best launcher?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

What's the best handheld launcher for training? 
I found the "Retrieve-R-Trainer" for $65 and the "Lucky-Launcher II" for $153

The training video I have shows something similar to the "Retrieve-R-Trainer" and it seems to work well enough. Anybody happy/unhappy with the ones they have?


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

I would recommend one with the shoulder stock so if someone inexperienced with these comes to help he doesn't hurt himself.

I have this one with the shoulder stock (there is a link blelow for that)
I bought mine as a kit at Cabela's with the shoulder stock and case.


----------



## Duck Dog Trainer (Jun 28, 2004)

You can make a stand for fairly cheap...

http://retrievertraining.net/forums...s=0&postorder=asc&highlight=mark+1000&start=0


----------



## mnadams (May 12, 2006)

You can also get a tripod for ground set-up too. Standard electronics will also work for remote launching capabilities. If you are on a tight budget (like I am) a couple of these are cheaper than than any of the other throwers. Of couse you sacrifice some things (being able to throw birds) but everything in life is a trade off.... If money was not an issue, I would own another type of thrower/launcher. You know the saying, "money talks and bull sh** walks....

Good luck on your purchase!


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

BB 8 shot w/ 8 shot add on


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

The one with the shoulder stock is better than the "wrist breaker." As far as launchers/wingers go they all have strong points and weak point's so in the end it's all about what you need and what you can afford to spend.


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Check your PM's.


----------

